# Hourly Billing Rates



## Cathy (Mar 24, 2006)

I am looking for a site that would list average hourly billing rates for General Contractors with Masonry/Concrete Specialties.

We are in SE Minnesota and charge $45 per hour to our customers. Can anyone comment on their rates?

Thanks!!
Cathy
Accountant


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Im in NE Wisconsin and I am into masonry as well. I charge by the sq ft.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

6 string,
I understand that you figure most of your jobs by the sq. ft., but don't you have an hourly rate that you base your costs on? I don't need to know what it is just trying to give you some ideas to think about, when you don't have anything else to think about.:jester:


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

No problem. The only time I would do an hourly rate is doing repair work for someone like maybe a porch or chimney. Something to that effect. And I havent gotten any of those yet so I havent thought about it. But I will :thumbsup:


----------



## JMGP (Mar 29, 2005)

You MUST have an hourly rate to determine your "production Rate" costs... or Square foot costs...


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Cathy,

We are in CT and do residential work. Walls, terraces, retaining walls, sidewalks, fireplaces, foundations, veneer and repair of any of these things in brick, block and stone. We do all our own concrete work. We work on lump sum contract 90% of the time. If we have to bill out for a mason its $65.00 and labor is $48.00. We pay our people a good benefit package and a good wage.


Nick


----------



## Cathy (Mar 24, 2006)

*Hourly Rate*

We charge $45/hr for labor billing plus the cost of concrete w/15% markup for T&M jobs. 

What I'm looking for is a database or listing of national or state averages of billing rates for General Contractors, Masons, etc.

Anyone know of such a site?


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

JMGP said:


> You MUST have an hourly rate to determine your "production Rate" costs... or Square foot costs...


Why MUST I? I make money by the sq foot and thats how I bid. I know how long it takes to do something and how much I can get done on any given day. I guess I COULD figure it out but why do I have to? Just curious by the way. I learned to do stuff by the sq. Never took any classes on business or tax or estimating. I never lost money on a job in 2 years yet either though. 
(knock on wood)


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

Cathy-

There's not a database of "billing rates" that I'm away of. I can tell you that $45 sounds light though, if that number is meant to include labor, labor burden, and your overhead and profit. Of course, it all depends on what you pay your help, what your overhead costs are, and what the market in your area will bear.

Rather than trying to compare yourself to others, have you analyzed whether you're making money at the $45 rate? That's far more important than anything you'll gather here.

Bob


----------



## nadonailer (Nov 15, 2005)

6stringmason said:


> Why MUST I? I make money by the sq foot and thats how I bid. I know how long it takes to do something and how much I can get done on any given day. I guess I COULD figure it out but why do I have to? Just curious by the way. I learned to do stuff by the sq. Never took any classes on business or tax or estimating. I never lost money on a job in 2 years yet either though.
> (knock on wood)


What would you say if I came to you as a GC and wanted a bid based on time and materials for an odd sort of job? Or what if my masonry sub pulled off and I had the materials and wanted an estimate to finish the job by the hour, not sq ft? Might be nice to know in case you ever get a request like this.

BTW, I charge by the job also, but if it goes into T&M, I charge $75 per hour. Other than that, I figure my time based on $100 per hour.


----------



## Spectatorz (Jun 11, 2004)

*Estimate Hourly Rates*

This might have the information you are looking for, try it out.

http://www.nwbuildnet.com/stores/bookloft/est/build/nce.html


----------



## paintr56 (Feb 4, 2005)

nadonailer said:


> What would you say if I came to you as a GC and wanted a bid based on time and materials for an odd sort of job? Or what if my masonry sub pulled off and I had the materials and wanted an estimate to finish the job by the hour, not sq ft? Might be nice to know in case you ever get a request like this.
> 
> BTW, I charge by the job also, but if it goes into T&M, I charge $75 per hour. Other than that, I figure my time based on $100 per hour.


 Why charge less for t&m?


----------



## Melissa (Feb 23, 2006)

My husbands hourly rate is $65/hr.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I assume we are talkimg about what we charge? When i sub out the brick laying, the going rate here is $375 per thousand, depending on size and extras, like fancy window work, arches, bat ribbons, ect. Flat work in concrete will run $3 a ft and up, depending on site level, steel, and form considerations. I enevr work by the hour when a bid will do.


----------



## nadonailer (Nov 15, 2005)

paintr56 said:


> Why charge less for t&m?


What I meant was; when I'm figuring out a job cost, I'll guestimate how many hours I, personally, will be working whatever portion and charge $100 times that. That covers the unforeseen and in a perfect world I come out great..


----------



## rockymountain (Feb 16, 2012)

cathy, there is a book for construction rates, just like for mechanics. "Means residentisl cost averaging" has a section on hourly rates, for every trade. I would NOT use their other section for piece rates, too many variables. But their hourly rates are right in there, keep in mind "trip charges", change orders, or " consultations" should have a premium to cover gas, etc. As well as smaller jobs.


----------

